# Opinions on Humbuckers



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

So, I have an "I absolutely love it" Les Paul Standard Gold Top... I absolutely love everything about it except the pickups, which I like just fine, but they are lacking that clunky, snappy, woody, yummy Les Paul-ness... . Here's the kicker - they're a set of Fralins. Should be the cat's meow, and are verrrrry nice, but not doing exactly what I want them to do. 

Anyone have any opinions on a set of humbuckers I should be looking for?

PM me, if you don't mind - I'll check back but might miss something


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My go-to humbucker is the Gibson Classic '57, but I've heard great things about JS Moore's 57 pickups though I've yet to try them (but want to!)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just sent a PM to the OP suggesting the same. Great minds thinking alike or what....LOL 

I have a set of JS Moore's Classic '57s in my 335....they are GREAT !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What amp are you rocking? Have you adjusted your pickup height?

I love humbuckers in general, and haven't been actually displeased with any particular humbuckers aside from the bridge pickup in my former roommate's LTD F-50.


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a couple of amps, but my main two are a Bogner Shiva EL34 w/ reverb, and a Marshall 18 watt 112 clone (kicks the pants off a 1974x, or at least does 'it' as well!). I've not mess with the pickup height, but I will. I'm not upset with the sound, but I might mix it up a bit to see what's 'better'. Of course, as it would be, I plugged it it today and kinda liked it! Like I said, they're certainly not bad, but missing an edge to my ear...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Js Moore.... +++++++++ Call him up and tell him what ya want ..... done ....


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahmen on Jon Moore.


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like I need to talk to Mr. Moore!!!! Thanks, everyone! Keep it comin'!


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

stever67 said:


> Sounds like I need to talk to Mr. Moore!!!! Thanks, everyone! Keep it comin'!


i have guitars with various PAF-style pickups including Tim White-Timbuckers, Jason Lollar Imperials, Wolfetone Legends, Burstbuckers, Gibson Classic 57s, Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates, Dimarzios.
i have to say the Timbuckers are probably my favorites. the Wolfetones a close second.
but as someone else mentioned, a little tweeking of your setup can dramatically improve the performance of your pickups. try raising/lowering the pickups or individual screws on the pickups. try a different brand or type of string or even the picks you use. don't be afraid to experiment to find the sound you like.
of course its all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

which set of Fralins do you have? 
have you tried the usual other suspects? pickup adjustments, pots, caps, amp EQ, etc.


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

Pretty much the only thing I've not fiddled with is the pickup heights. I have a pile of amps, and have had a pile more come and go. I might get into messing with pots and caps, but I'm hoping to find a more suitable pickup setup first. One thing that does bring out the shine is my Boss PQ-4 - verrrrry cool EQ pedal... .


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

stever67 said:


> Pretty much the only thing I've not fiddled with is the pickup heights. I have a pile of amps, and have had a pile more come and go. I might get into messing with pots and caps, but I'm hoping to find a more suitable pickup setup first. One thing that does bring out the shine is my Boss PQ-4 - verrrrry cool EQ pedal... .


I would definitely try lowering the pickup slightly, that tends to "open-up" the pickup a little bit. Another option is to try lowering or raising the individual pole-pieces. I tend to have my EBG pole-pieces raised slightly (at different heights) and the DAE stay flush with the cover/bobbin.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I would definitely try lowering the pickup slightly, that tends to "open-up" the pickup a little bit. Another option is to try lowering or raising the individual pole-pieces. I tend to have my EBG pole-pieces raised slightly (at different heights) and the DAE stay flush with the cover/bobbin.


This is very good advice, but to the OP remember it comes down to personal taste. Hollowbdy's move works for him. Me I do almost the opposite with the pole pieces. I raise the treble end of the pickup and lower the bass almost to the ring, then I raise the polepieces On the E A D strings the most to compensate.

Remember 
pickup up + pole piece down = thicker 
pickup down + pole piece up = twangier

I like my low strings punchy and my high strings thicker (very Jimmy Page), so this is how I go.

Also, if you still don't like them after playing around, +1 on Jon Moore. The man is hard to top in terms of quality, value, and service. You'd be hard pressed to name a maker who beats him in one of those categories, let alone all three.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

I have really been diggin the Seymour Duncan CUSTOM CUSTOM in my Les Paul !!


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks all so much for the input - ends up I went from .011 gauge strings to .010 and it made all the difference. The guitar is still a little bright, but there's a WORLD of difference now. I have the 'clunk' back! Keep your ideas coming, though!!! This will do us all some good!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I love 10s and I have no idea as to what to say because every Fralin I have ever tried I have loved from moment one. I have tweaked them but I have always liked what I heard from the moment I could hear them...that goes from a neck Tele pickup to a set of humbuckers that I put in a Les Paul, to a set of P92 that I put in another Les Paul and another humbucker that I put in the bridge of another Les Paul style guitar and some Steel Pole 42 that I put into a Strat style guitar. 

It almost looks like I'm making it up but it's true.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i really like the steel pole strat pickups for a bridge pickup sounds like a tele humped a p-90 lol 
Custom HANDWOUND Guitar Pickups and Humbuckers for sale - Guitars - Botwood - NL Classifieds Buy & Sell Ads
i have been busy


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

Duncan distortions are really great. They give the best sound IMHO


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

ONFLOOR AUDIO said:


> I have really been diggin the Seymour Duncan CUSTOM CUSTOM in my Les Paul !!


S.D. Custom Custom.... Dude, you're future children will be born with a limp.....oh the Brutality !!!!


----------

